# Berklee Music



## CACKLAND (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Wondering if anyone has completed or is currently studying at Berklee Online? A friend of mine is currently looking to get into Music Composition for Film & TV and wondering if the courses are recommendable. 

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 10, 2016)

Been reading a lot about Berklee Online film&tv etc and read all reviews on every forum, link, page, VI.
The overall feedback is OKAY, mostly people have been sayin that you can find everything for free online and youtube, buy the same books and learn by yourself and the money is "waste".

They might be good, I have no experience of them, but after reading all reviews...I'd go 110% for Thinkspace http://thinkspaceeducation.com/mftmc/ (MFTM) course, think you Learn more and you get more feedback on your projects etc. That's my plan !

But well, that's only my impression and personal opinion. Think we need more inputs from others  Also would like to hear from everyone that took the MFTM course and the PMC MA.


----------



## CACKLAND (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks mate, I'll relay the message to my friend to check out the reviews etc. And also Thinkspace.


----------



## michal (Aug 10, 2016)

I haven't taken Berklee Online courses but as a Berklee alumni I would tend to think that, as every time at Berklee, it depends on who teaches the particular course. Some professors are great, some not so much. So, I'd suggest, do a research on the faculty for that course.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 10, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has completed or is currently studying at Berklee Online? A friend of mine is currently looking to get into Music Composition for Film & TV and wondering if the courses are recommendable.
> 
> ...



I have, I did the specialist certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV, which consists of 3 courses (Orchestration 1,2 and composition for Film and TV). I was awarded a scholarship so I took also composition for Film and TV 2. The feedbacks were a bit meh, always too positive, where I find that you get better with criticism, but apart from that I'd highly recommended it, a lot of good stuff in there and at the end you have a wide portfolio of pieces which is very helpful as well. I don't think you'd find everything online anyway.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 10, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have, I did the specialist certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV, which consists of 3 courses (Orchestration 1,2 and composition for Film and TV). I was awarded a scholarship so I took also composition for Film and TV 2. The feedbacks were a bit meh, always too positive, where I find that you get better with criticism, but apart from that I'd highly recommended it, a lot of good stuff in there and at the end you have a wide portfolio of pieces which is very helpful as well. I don't think you'd find everything online anyway.


Good to hear! Have you got a solid core of knowledge that you have or can apply anytime?
I am in the same situation somehow...did you learn a lot, like writing for any genre they mention in the programs?


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 10, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> They might be good, I have no experience of them, but after reading all reviews...I'd go 110% for Thinkspace http://thinkspaceeducation.com/mftmc/ (MFTM) course, think you Learn more and you get more feedback on your projects etc. That's my plan.



The feedback from TS is not that great - rather brief and almost always positive. Would recommend you think carefully about how you want to spend your money. I find 1 on 1 Skype lessons are a better use and you can get much more in-depth feedback and constructive criticism.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 10, 2016)

5Lives said:


> The feedback from TS is not that great - rather brief and almost always positive. Would recommend you think carefully about how you want to spend your money. I find 1 on 1 Skype lessons are a better use and you can get much more in-depth feedback and constructive criticism.


That's true now that I think of it. Saved the Berklee courses and certificates in my bookmarks, read through them again...the course contents are more detailed. 

To steal this thread a little, me too, aiming to learn how to use my libraries in productions in those genres, film, tv, media, games, anything. Like where to add percussions, brass (effects), dynamics etc, like you hear in let's say the mainstream action trailers etc, or what "chords" or jazzy styles generally make a cool intro for a commercial or a Netflix comedy/drama reality series.. can't come up with a name now but you know what I mean.

Have you done any of Berklee's or Thinkspace courses? That you want to recommend?

I've had a evening course at my university this year, everything about creating moods (chords), analyzing films from 20th century til today, heroic themes with typical instruments and ranges etc. But do the stuff with sample libraries is still a "struggle". I am so impressed with the people here how skilled they are, that is a real motivation and inspiration for me  Perhaps maybe more than if I'd go an online course.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Aug 10, 2016)

michal said:


> it depends on who teaches the particular course


The courses are all set p for you to read, the teacer is just there to guide discussions, lead chat hour, and provide feedback on assignments (all useful). I've done Thinkspace and Berklee, Berklee is great but it never goes 100% deep into a topic, but it's great at giving you the core ideas very well. Since I'm a procrastinator, Berklee's tight deadlines forced me to learn a lot very quickly.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 10, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> The courses are all set p for you to read, the teacer is just there to guide discussions, lead chat hour, and provide feedback on assignments (all useful). I've done Thinkspace and Berklee, Berklee is great but it never goes 100% deep into a topic, but it's great at giving you the core ideas very well. Since I'm a procrastinator, Berklee's tight deadlines forced me to learn a lot very quickly.


Ok understandable, what Thinkspace did you do?


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 10, 2016)

I've done TS Cinematic Orchestration and Harmony. I also bought MFTM but never started it because I didn't feel it was worth my time. I did learn a fair amount in the Harmony course though.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Aug 10, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> what Thinkspace did you do?


Orchestration.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 10, 2016)

I've just started to do a Berklee Online degree but have already done 18 courses and I find that they're mostly very basic if you already have some knowledge. The Music for Film and TV 1/2 courses are by far the best as they just decompose cues for each genre so you can see the common formulas for quickly scoring certain types of scenes. I learned quite a bit in the mixing course but it was just from doing the mixing assignments on my own rather than the material presented. 

Compared to the degree I'm doing at the University of Calgary, Berklee Online courses are super easy and cover far less material.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 10, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I've just started to do a Berklee Online degree but have already done 18 courses and I find that they're mostly very basic if you already have some knowledge. The Music for Film and TV 1/2 courses are by far the best as they just decompose cues for each genre so you can see the common formulas for quickly scoring certain types of scenes. I learned quite a bit in the mixing course but it was just from doing the mixing assignments on my own rather than the material presented.
> 
> Compared to the degree I'm doing at the University of Calgary, Berklee Online courses are super easy and cover far less material.


Gerhard, great! How much pre-knowledge would you say one need for those two Film and tv 1-2? 
Basic theory & or harmony or more advanced/intermediate?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 10, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Gerhard, great! How much pre-knowledge would you say one need for those two Film and tv 1-2?
> Basic theory & or harmony or more advanced/intermediate?


I'm generally not a great judge for that since I've been studying that since I was 6 and therefore tend to have a different opinion of what is basic but if I remember correctly they explain everything as needed so you don't need to know very much. If you have some experience composing and can read scores etc. you'd be fine.


----------



## Goosewinkle (Aug 10, 2016)

I took the first Berklee Orchestration class and thought it was an almost total waste. The teacher's feedback was always "Amazing!" You could write out of an instrument's range or screw up the key signatures or any number of things, and it would still come back with "Amazing!" I was pretty upset about it. A $30 Mike Verta video is more useful.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 11, 2016)

Goosewinkle said:


> I took the first Berklee Orchestration class and thought it was an almost total waste. The teacher's feedback was always "Amazing!" You could write out of an instrument's range or screw up the key signatures or any number of things, and it would still come back with "Amazing!" I was pretty upset about it. A $30 Mike Verta video is more useful.


Yeah I think I will go with some Vertas and work on my own music and save some pennies!


----------



## michal (Aug 11, 2016)

Goosewinkle said:


> The teacher's feedback was always "Amazing!" You could write out of an instrument's range or screw up the key signatures or any number of things, and it would still come back with "Amazing!"


That is what I was talking about. There are teachers like that at Berklee... But definitely not all of them and most of those that I had made me work my butt off.  So, research first!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 11, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Yeah I think I will go with some Vertas and work on my own music and save some pennies!



I love verta's videos, he's a great guy, but I'd also go for Berklee anyway. Maybe do both


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 11, 2016)

Goosewinkle said:


> I took the first Berklee Orchestration class and thought it was an almost total waste. The teacher's feedback was always "Amazing!" You could write out of an instrument's range or screw up the key signatures or any number of things, and it would still come back with "Amazing!" I was pretty upset about it. A $30 Mike Verta video is more useful.


Who was your teacher?


----------



## Goosewinkle (Aug 11, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Who was your teacher?



Marc Jovani. Had to go look that up. It was about three years ago.


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 11, 2016)

Agreed that the professor will greatly, greatly vary your experience. I'm a Berklee alum and that was absolutely the case there.

The only former prof of mine that I know teaches online is Loudon Stearns, and everything he does is gold. He's an incredible musician and teacher. Nothing like studying with him in person, I'm sure, but I bet you'd get your money's worth.

I'm assuming that the film scoring studies there will be rather basic, so you're better off studying something you truly don't know but need to know. Like, if you've never touched a synth, a few synth courses could do you good.

All that said, you can probably learn it on your own without shelling out the cash, or finding a local private instructor. In-person lessons will always trump online, and furthermore, with places like Berklee, the real value is in the atmosphere, the facilities, the network, etc. I learned a lot at Berklee, but I'd still probably put the actual learning at the bottom of the list, as far as valuable things I got out of it is concerned.


----------



## michal (Aug 11, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> The only former prof of mine that I know teaches online is Loudon Stearns, and everything he does is gold. He's an incredible musician and teacher. Nothing like studying with him in person, I'm sure, but I bet you'd get your money's worth.


Second this, I had Loudon for three classes and those were absolutely amazing! If I'm not mistaken, he has some electronic music tutorials on YouTube as well, check him out!


----------



## michal (Aug 12, 2016)

Btw, @AlexRuger, when did you graduate and what was your major?


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 12, 2016)

2013, CWP--though, I took a lot of Film Scoring and EPD classes on the side. As far as guitar went, I studied with Fuze, Sheryl Bailey, Tim Miller, and Tronzo. Got tendinitis and had to stop playing for a couple years *right* when I got accepted to Mick Goodrick's lab :(

You?


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 12, 2016)

2007, Initially Film Scoring but switched to Jazz Comp and Piano Performance in sophomore year. (old fart here )


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd hardly call 31 old, assuming you graduated when you were 22!


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 12, 2016)

your math is solid. I, for one, had a blast at Berklee and had some of the best teachers, though I agree sometimes you get a dud.


----------



## mmendez (Aug 13, 2016)

I did my first online course at Berklee in 2012. Started with music theory 101 and progressed all the way to Scoring for Film and TV and, last Spring, Jazz Composition. I personally found the courses and the feedback very useful. As I have a full time job in something non-music related, the online approach really suited me. Having a deadline every Sunday helped too. The interaction with the other students was very cool, as you would be listening to vastly different scores for the same scene.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 13, 2016)

Any of you alumnis currently working at least 50% part time with film music/tv and making reasonably amount of money from it?


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 13, 2016)

100%!


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 13, 2016)

about 15-20% film/tv stuff for right now. I moved to NYC to pursue the Jazz thing but ended up in the broadway musical theatre scene mostly. So for the last few years the other 80% has been conducting, arranging and orchestrating for off-broadway and broadway shows (which is kinda like film/tv ) and doing a lot of recording sessions and live gigs as a pianist and keyboard player.


----------



## michal (Aug 14, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> 2013, CWP--though, I took a lot of Film Scoring and EPD classes on the side. As far as guitar went, I studied with Fuze, Sheryl Bailey, Tim Miller, and Tronzo. Got tendinitis and had to stop playing for a couple years *right* when I got accepted to Mick Goodrick's lab :(
> 
> You?


2014, CWP & Performance double major, we must have met there!  In CWP, Loudon Stearns and Joe Carrier were the absolutely top teachers for me. Guitar-wise, I studied mostly with David Newsam (6 semesters) and Freddie Bryant (3 semesters), but I very much enjoyed classes with Tim Miller, John Baboian and Bret Willmott as well. Sorry to hear about the tendinitis... Is it better by now?


----------



## michal (Aug 14, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Any of you alumnis currently working at least 50% part time with film music/tv and making reasonably amount of money from it?


I moved back to Europe right after graduation and currently my income is about 50% guitar-related stuff and 50% music production.


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 14, 2016)

michal said:


> Sorry to hear about the tendinitis... Is it better by now?



Yes but I've moved on from being a guitar player. I still play a decent amount and record guitar whenever I need to, but I'm not trying to work as a gigging musician or session guitarist anymore, so it worked out.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't know that it's all or nothing. If you are constrained to online courses rather than full-time, in-person attendance, maybe try a little Thinkspace and a little Berklee and maybe a third and see what is most impactful?


----------



## athakkar (Aug 19, 2016)

I've done both Berklee online and in-person and graduated from Berklee in 2012.

Berklee, frankly, won't teach you anything useful. There's a lot of "Hey, here are the instrument ranges" and then they leave you to figure out the actual composition and orchestration on your own.

I recommend looking at the lessons from Leon Willett. Full disclaimer: I've been taking lessons from him for about a year and have been loving them.

Instead of analyzing Bach scores and calling it a day, he shows you WHY harmonies sound the way they do. No more relying on chord progressions without actually knowing what you're doing. You'll have a sound in your mind, and be able to reach it without memorizing 4000 different "rules." Orchestration lessons come from a point of achieving a desired poetic character, instead of shrugging and assigning instruments somewhat randomly. It's really really great stuff.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 20, 2016)

Leon's a very good musician. Years ago, I'm pretty sure he emailed me a hand written score of Bernard Hermman's opening to Vertigo. Is Leon from Spain? I forget.

I'm not quite sure what Berklee actually does.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 20, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Leon's a very good musician. Years ago, I'm pretty sure he emailed me a hand written score of Bernard Hermman's opening to Vertigo. Is Leon from Spain? I forget.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what Berklee actually does.


Me neither tbh!
That Leon seemed to be a very cool guy! Also the MIDI mockup training offered here.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 20, 2016)

athakkar said:


> Berklee, frankly, won't teach you anything useful. There's a lot of "Hey, here are the instrument ranges" and then they leave you to figure out the actual composition and orchestration on your own.



Everyone has a different experience so I'm not speaking to yours specifically but so much of this depends on your major, who your teachers are and how hard you're willing to work. Berklee certainly isn't going to do things for you. Again, not discounting your experience but mine was quite different. I graduated in '07 and immediately found work in the competitive music market of NYC and I know for a fact that it was directly due to things I learned at Berklee. And I certainly learned more than instrument ranges in advanced big band arranging, advanced modal harmony, advanced harmonic concepts, 20th century compositions 2 etc etc.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 20, 2016)

Are we still talking about Berklee online or Berklee the school? I found Berklee the college to be a total and utter waste of time and also a bunch of really nice brick buildings in Boston so I have a hard time thinking Berklee online could be any better. But I was there in the dark ages, and figure it must have improved significantly by now?


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 7, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm generally not a great judge for that since I've been studying that since I was 6 and therefore tend to have a different opinion of what is basic but if I remember correctly they explain everything as needed so you don't need to know very much. If you have some experience composing and can read scores etc. you'd be fine.


I know this is an old thread, but I am considering going to get a 2nd bachelor's through Berklee Online, to cover the info that was not presented in my music degree. Do you have any thoughts about the film scoring online program you could share?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 7, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I am considering going to get a 2nd bachelor's through Berklee Online, to cover the info that was not presented in my music degree. Do you have any thoughts about the film scoring online program you could share?


What are you looking to cover that wasn't presented in your music degree and why do you think Berklee would do a good job of covering that?


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> What are you looking to cover that wasn't presented in your music degree and why do you think Berklee would do a good job of covering that?


Thanks very much for the response. Looking to take Film Scoring 101, Writing for Film and TV 1 + 2, Orchestration 1 + 2, Arranging for Horns/Strings/Woodwinds, Contemporary Orchestral Writing and a batch of Engineering/Mixing/Mastering courses. 

Berklee appears to have a very solid, organized approach to the material, and having assignments and feedback makes a big difference to me. 

I expect I could learn it all myself, if I could find the right books and spend a lot of time with them + trial and error. But this approach is overwhelming and I trust Berklee to provide the brass tacks information in a way that is geared toward a unified big picture. 

Hope this isn't too much info, and really looking forward to hearing your thoughts if convenient!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 8, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Thanks very much for the response. Looking to take Film Scoring 101, Writing for Film and TV 1 + 2, Orchestration 1 + 2, Arranging for Horns/Strings/Woodwinds, Contemporary Orchestral Writing and a batch of Engineering/Mixing/Mastering courses.
> 
> Berklee appears to have a very solid, organized approach to the material, and having assignments and feedback makes a big difference to me.
> 
> ...


I would say that you didn't really answer my question. It's not about which courses you want to take. It's what do you want to cover. What do you want to learn? Where are you now in those areas? Where do you see yourself ideally after taking these courses if they were perfect? 

Answering that would let me try to give you sense of if those are realistic expectations. 

Yes, the courses are organized and easy to get through. No, most of the assignments aren't going to push you. No, the feedback you generally get isn't great and there isn't much involvement from the instructors (since the material is all recorded aside from a weekly 1 hour help session). No, it's not going to give you the skills to work on those things at a professional level. No, it's not going to help you get going in your career (unless you're just starting out and need a first step). Yes, it costs a fortune. 

While nowadays I mainly work as a mastering engineer with some mixing work, I do have 2 degrees in composition and spent time working more in that field professionally. If Berklee turns out to not be the best option for you, I'm happy to recommend other resources.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jun 9, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Are we still talking about Berklee online or Berklee the school? I found Berklee the college to be a total and utter waste of time and also a bunch of really nice brick buildings in Boston so I have a hard time thinking Berklee online could be any better. But I was there in the dark ages, and figure it must have improved significantly by now?


HA! Didn't know you went there. Me too. Seeya round campus (Berklee Joke).


----------



## munician (Jun 9, 2021)

Funny how experiences vary...
Of course there were duds at Berklee during my time there but teachers like Herb Pomeroy, Bob Freedman, Rich Appleman and so many others made up for it big time!
I would choose courses more for the teachers than the subject - I'd have taken "The proper use of the Kazoo in twelve tone music" if had been offered by Bob Freedman.
Of course you can study in any kind of environment but just beeing around people that are crazy about music 24 hours a day is invaluable.
I know for certain that I couldn't do what I've been doing up to this day if not for Berklee. I graduated in 1985 and have been working (TV) ever since. Now I gotta write this Kazoo cue...


----------



## chillbot (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey there's a post of mine from 5 years ago!



munician said:


> Of course you can study in any kind of environment but just beeing around people that are crazy about music 24 hours a day is invaluable.


In retrospect I believe this is 100% true. Maybe I didn't realize it at the time. I think it's the single biggest thing lacking in any kind of "online education". I use quotes because I'm not even convinced online education is a real thing, kind of an oxymoron.

So yes, Berklee had some good things. The arranging classes were invaluable. And I left there a pretty decent jazz piano player... wish I had kept with it but I got sidetracked by life for 20 years or so.

Ultimately I think Berklee got me into USC, which got me the connections in LA to work... so I retract my statement about a "utter waste of time".

The downsides:

I majored in jazz composition, songwriting, and film scoring. You can't really teach songwriting, all you can do is analyze and see what works, and one of the teachers was absolutely infatuated with the Beatles. I spent so much time with the Beatles they are wrecked forever for me. I feel like I got a degree in the Beatles and learned jack about songwriting along the way.

Also it seemed like they would take anyone and everyone who could afford to pay tuition. As such, being around a bunch of potheads who knew a couple chords on the guitar and had zero interest in theory or ear training was not particularly rewarding. Some of the teachers, saddled with these students, seemed resigned to just going through the motions.

The biggest issue was at the time I was there, '94 - '98, the film scoring technology was easily lagging 5 years behind current tech (a lifetime), so we learned basically squat about one of the most important aspects of film scoring. I could go into a lot more details about that but we were still music editing on a moviola and Pro Tools didn't show up in the department until maybe my last year when I was on my way out. Bad timing.

EDIT: For the record I absolutely think that every student should learn how to music edit on a moviola with real film, it's great to know why we do things the way we do and where terms came from, etc. But let's call the class "film music history" and not "film music editing".


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 9, 2021)

chillbot said:


> So yes, Berklee had some good things.


You betcha! I get 40% off everything that Orchestral Tools sells.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm taking 3 Berklee online classes, one per semester (have a full time day job), all about critical listening, advanced mixing and live sound. It all sums up to a pro certificate that shows I attended and paid tuition. Taking these in my late 50's with years of experience under my belt allows me to glean out things to fill holes, and forces me on a schedule to stay with it. So even though I know probably 75% of the material, for me it's worth it. I will say this: the teaching style so far has been the same, that you already have an understanding of the subject. Berklee Online might not be the best choice for the totally green kid out of high school. I was able to pay the 4 grand for tuition for the three classes up front, but I wouldn't go into debt for Berklee online education (I wouldn't go into debt for ANY college education, lol).

There's so much available today in this realm If you don't need a formal college path, cherry-picking courses is not a bad way to go. I have a collection of Groove3 courses (online pass is killer, $100 for a year), plus ThinkSpace and Udemy courses, Nico's digital orchestration course, Orchestration Recipes from Philip Johnston, Ben Botkin's orchestration course, MacProVideo instruction, Alexander Publishing, the Synthestration projects, you name it. ALL of that cost less than the 4 grand that will get me a Berklee certificate on the wall. However, I did look through the syllabus for Ben Newhouse's Orchestration 1 course and I was pretty blown away by how much work and study is in each WEEK. If I were to take one additional course, that'd be the one. For straight orchestration I'd want that interaction for 3 months where I can ask questions. AND, have that discipline of "must do" each week so I stay with it and FINISH it. That's the big con of cherry-picked home courses, life gets in the way of life and you never finish.


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If Berklee turns out to not be the best option for you, I'm happy to recommend other resources.


what other resources did you have in mind?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 15, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> what other resources did you have in mind?


If you already have basic knowledge then Berklee isn't really going to help. There are a number of good books that I can recommend for specific areas. At some point most people also need mentorship of some sort (as I did). If you're interested in mixing then MWTM will be more valuable than any course I've ever taken.


----------



## GNP (Jun 15, 2021)

CACKLAND said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has completed or is currently studying at Berklee Online? A friend of mine is currently looking to get into Music Composition for Film & TV and wondering if the courses are recommendable.
> 
> ...


I've completed 4 years at Berklee, and I would say don't pay attention to their culture (complex wins), but ask the right questions.

For example, I once saw John Williams live. He was stomping his fucking feet while waving his baton threateningly in the air. I went back and asked my conducting teacher, "Is it true that you could do whatever the fuck you want in the real world, in conducting??? As opposed to what we learn in conducting class?????"

He sighed, took a very long breath, and said.....".....well....yeahhhh......"


----------



## JohnG (Jun 15, 2021)

You get some things from online study, but you lose things too:

1. Knowledge of things you didn't realise you need to learn but you do;
2. Interaction with like-minded people; and
3. Potential industry / job connections.


----------



## Uiroo (Jun 15, 2021)

What does a year at Berklee cost?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 15, 2021)

JohnG said:


> 2. Interaction with like-minded people; and


Important point indeed; based on my own experience you're able to establish long lasting and solid contacts thanks to face-to-face interaction, whereas the same people might ignore your virtual attempts at communication (E-mail, social platforms, etc.) due to several reasons most of you already know.

And that has impacts on job prospects...


----------

